# I pimped my ride...



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

There is a new frame on the way... but, it will have the same scheme. I'm thinking a white Deity stem to top it off.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Damn, those tiresl look fugly!
White rims and black tires look much better IMO.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I usually hate white (especially rims), but that looks sick!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

wow, it's POPPIN' that's for sure... 
gonna be brown soon enough though... the grips, tires, chain, pedals, seat.....
no cranks? haha... 

what frame are you replacing it with?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> wow, it's POPPIN' that's for sure...
> gonna be brown soon enough though... the grips, tires, chain, pedals, seat.....
> no cranks? haha...


Yeah, I've had it out DJing several times already... the good thing about it is that everything gets the same shade of dirty. And, actually, the sides of the tires stay pretty white. A simple wash brings it back to new.

Yeah, Ojai, I'm not a big fan of the white rims, either, and I wanted to try something different.

BikeS, I'm getting a custom frame built by Simple. I'm gonna try out the high BB idea.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I like it cru!


----------



## mrv9292 (May 19, 2006)

you need deity stem+bars


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

sweet carpet! Ikea? do you remember if they have them in different colors or patterns?


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Interesting build. I thought of "whiting out" my Roast, and even did a mockup:










I decided to leave it blacked after getting quotes on professional paint jobs...

Is 2w4s hitting on you?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

mrv9292 said:


> you need deity stem+bars


Yeah, I think I might go with the white stem. But, I don't know about the bars. I want to keep it black then white. Black rims, white tires. Black cranks, white pedals. Black bars, white grips. Black seat post, white seat...


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Also, I'd be surprised if Race Face didn't make the white Berreclough bar and stem available soon.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

2w4s said:


> sweet carpet! Ikea? do you remember if they have them in different colors or patterns?


Haha, fool. Got the rug at Lowes. They had a bunch of different patterns... mine is the coolest, though.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

That mock up looks fly. What seat is that on the Roast?? I couldn't find many white seats. I think I might switch to a white Odyssey Aitken seat.

Haha, yeah, 2w4s is probably hitting on me. Luckily I know him and I'll be able to smack him around this weekend at Sheep Hills. :crazy: :yikes:


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> What seat is that on the Roast?


I just whited out the stock seat from the Kona website Roast photo.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

phxartboy said:


> Also, I'd be surprised if Race Face didn't make the white Berreclough bar and stem available soon.


yeah, I'm surprised as well.... especially since it seems about 75% or more of the recommendations for "needing" Deity gear is the fact that it's white.... :skep:

I like spray paint though, maybe it's the bmx'er in me.... but, haha, I haven't gone as far as spraying my spokes as I twirl my wheel...


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

you had me at white tires......


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

2w4s said:


> you had me at white tires......


Don't do it! They're "gateway" tires and they lead to bad things:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

im diggin the white tires, 
thos pink ones tho are scary...


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Cru, that's the best looking bike (colorwise) I've ever seen. When I put my self together a hot custom, I'm going for a similar coloration (gloss black instead of flat blue) and white rims instead of tires. My bar, stem and grip set up will be the opposite color scheme of yours (black stem n' grips, white bar) but I'll be running the same fork as you.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

pretty slick looking... who makes those tires? i've seen pink, green, and whitewall but never white.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

pavement_hurts said:


> pretty slick looking... who makes those tires? i've seen pink, green, and whitewall but never white.


They are Kenda K130 beach cruiser tires. Honestly, I bought them because they are white, but I thought they might really suck. But, I've been DJing on them for the past week and I'm lovin em!! They roll a ton smoother and faster than my old Specialized knobbies and they have enough tread on the side to keep me from washing out. We'll see how long they hold up though. I'll post some pics of the whities in action soon.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sizing info on the tire would be nice, I think they look trick. What's that chain?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Sizing info on the tire would be nice, I think they look trick. What's that chain?


I think the tire only comes in one size, 26 X 2.125. The chain is a white chain I found on a lowrider bicycle supply website.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

is that a senior or junior seat your runnin?


----------



## joshfromkent (Jun 21, 2006)

*i love the bik*

woot go p3's! i love the senior seat.odyssey makes some good stuff.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

It's the senior seat. Although, in the DJ pics I put up, I have on the Aitken seat. I like the senior better. It's small, but it looks better and stays white easier. The Aitken is made of a weird cloth material that was off-white straight out of the package.


----------



## FreeRiderFraser (Apr 17, 2004)

you were at sheep hills yesterday. I was the one with the gay face, kona


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

FreeRiderFraser said:


> you were at sheep hills yesterday. I was the one with the gay face, kona


Yeah, man, that was my first time out at sheep. It's quite a drive for me, but I hope to make it out a time or two a month. You should come up to The Whoops sometime. Ride on!!


----------

